# How do I post Large Photos on Craigslist



## GiganticSquirrel

I've been all over CL looking for help on this...

Sometimes I see up to 8 large photos on an ad as opposed to the 4 small ones that can easily be attached. How is this done.


ALSO


Are these photos time consuming for the average modem to open perhaps causing fewer looks? I have high-speed cable and certain photos will "cascade" but it's not annoying.


GS


----------



## bicycle bill

You can ask them Here


----------



## Hughv

This may be the answer:
"Can I add a picture to my posting?

In some categories, you will be offered the option to Add Images to your posting during the posting process.

Additionally, you can do that using the HTML <img> tag, but the picture must already be on a site someplace. There are many free web hosting sites on the internet where you can upload your picture, just type in "free web hosting" into your search engine. Make sure that the site allows you to link to their site from another. If it's on a site, say on www.craigslist.org, in a directory called /about/teamPix, and named homer.gif, you'd code:










It'd look like an actual photo of Craig you see on the right. (The align and alt attributes are useful, but not necessary.) craig!

If you do this, you're using HTML, so see the next question."
http://www.craigslist.org/about/help/faq#pictureshttp://www.craigslist.org/about/help/faq#pictures


----------



## GiganticSquirrel

OK, Pretty sure I got that.

Every picture at say Flickr.com where I have an account ( or www.craigslist.org as per your example ) has a http:// address. I copy and paste the address wherever in the posting window that I want it and then apply the HTML <img> tag to the address.

Sounds like by your example there that I can post pictures to my Craigslist acct. which might open easier ( ? ) for person's with slower connections and/or easier to post pictures to than Flickr. Selling stuff with pictures is time consuming so anywhere I can save a step/time helps.

Thanks 

By the way Bill, I'm selling bicycles. I have about 20 too many .


----------



## Hughv

No affect on speed, but it saves Craig a lot of bandwidth and overcomes any restrictions they might have on size.
Just be sure to use medium-low jpgs to keep the file size down.
Can you recommend a bicycle pump. Maybe a brand or model that's reliable?


----------



## GiganticSquirrel

I bought an older Italian pump on CL because I thought it was cool. The seal inside fell off after about 50 tires but I fixed it pretty easily. For this reason I would buy a new one. Even though Schwinn is all Chinese now their products are OK. I would trust the floor or bike pumps you can get at Target and if you have a problem you can exchange them easily months after the purchase without a receipt.

You can run self sealing tubes now and/ or Mr. Tuffy liners and you may never get a flat.
Make sure you maintain adequate tire pressure especially on road bikes as the tubes can get pinched otherwise.


----------



## Hughv

Thanks. I've needed one for months and didn't know what to trust.
All the service stations around here have either stopped offering air or frequently have mechnical problems.


----------



## Cruise Control

GiganticSquirrel said:


> I've been all over CL looking for help on this...
> 
> Sometimes I see up to 8 large photos on an ad as opposed to the 4 small ones that can easily be attached.
> 
> How is this done.


I've posted tons of large, high resolution, screen sized images on CL. Most all of them were posted in their Rants and Raves section. It's super easy to post a large image in a CL post, here's how:

>select an image host. Upload your images to any image host. I use Flickr

>if you're using Flickr select an image and click on ALL SIZES

>select a size and then click on either SQUARE, THUMBNAIL, SMALL, or LARGE

>copy the images HTML code (not the URL code, the HTML code)

>paste the HTML code onto your Craigslist webpage

That's it, you're done.


----------

